# Pay for Visa cancellation?



## tiberias (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,

My wife quit her job at a company in dubai healthcare city after a short time. We are now going back to our home country and have no plans to come back. 

She has not signed any contract with them and her residence visa was never finished, it was only "in process". She was first on a visit visa and then went to oman to change it to a employment visa (which is the visa she is on now). 

Her employer now wants her to pay about 3400 AED to cancel the visa and says that she cannot leave the country before it is cancelled.* My question is*: does she have to? Can she leave Dubai and fly back to our home country without having payed this sum? What can happen if she doesn't pay?

What she is worried about is not being able to leave the country if she hasn't payed for the visa cancellation.

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

tiberias said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife quit her job at a company in dubai healthcare city after a short time. We are now going back to our home country and have no plans to come back.
> 
> ...


You need to check the wording of her employment contract: many companies include a clause to say that the employee will be held liable for visa costs if the contract is broken by the employee before XX months have passed.

As her employer is responsible for her being in the UAE (as her sponsor), it is in their interest to have the visa cancelled ASAP, so they have probably already begun the process. If your wife refuses to pay up, then they will simply deduct the amount from any due salary which is outstanding. Failing that, they may then report her to MoL, which would lead to complications if she were to try leaving the country without paying. 

teuchter


----------



## tiberias (Mar 24, 2012)

teuchter said:


> You need to check the wording of her employment contract: many companies include a clause to say that the employee will be held liable for visa costs if the contract is broken by the employee before XX months have passed.
> 
> As her employer is responsible for her being in the UAE (as her sponsor), it is in their interest to have the visa cancelled ASAP, so they have probably already begun the process. If your wife refuses to pay up, then they will simply deduct the amount from any due salary which is outstanding. Failing that, they may then report her to MoL, which would lead to complications if she were to try leaving the country without paying.
> 
> teuchter


Thanks a lot for answer! The thing is, *she has not signed any contract with them*, so does it matter what the employment contract says? Sounds strange if she would be responsible under terms and conditions that she has not agreed to? 

So, since she has not signed any contract, does she have to pay the cancellation money in order to get out of the country? 

Once again, many thanks!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

tiberias said:


> Thanks a lot for answer! The thing is, *she has not signed any contract with them*, so does it matter what the employment contract says? Sounds strange if she would be responsible under terms and conditions that she has not agreed to?
> 
> So, since she has not signed any contract, does she have to pay the cancellation money in order to get out of the country?
> 
> Once again, many thanks!


If she has not signed any contract (was it just a verbal agreement?) or visa papers and she is in possession of her passport, then there is legally nothing to stop her from leaving without paying. 

I would suggest you consult with the MoL first though before deciding anything: from my experience they are very sympathetic and helpful towards the employee in such cases - especially if the employer has not followed the correct procedure.

teuchter


----------



## tiberias (Mar 24, 2012)

teuchter said:


> If she has not signed any contract (was it just a verbal agreement?) or visa papers and she is in possession of her passport, then there is legally nothing to stop her from leaving without paying.
> 
> I would suggest you consult with the MoL first though before deciding anything: from my experience they are very sympathetic and helpful towards the employee in such cases - especially if the employer has not followed the correct procedure.
> 
> teuchter


Yes, it was just a verbal agreement, they wanted her to sign a contract, but the terms and conditions in it was so bad that she couldn't. They also wanted her to give them her passport, but she kept it, guess we were lucky there. 

Will try to consult MoL asap..

thank you so much for your answers!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

tiberias said:


> Yes, it was just a verbal agreement, they wanted her to sign a contract, but the terms and conditions in it was so bad that she couldn't. They also wanted her to give them her passport, but she kept it, guess we were lucky there.
> 
> Will try to consult MoL asap..
> 
> thank you so much for your answers!


You're welcome - and best of luck.

teuchter


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Once a visa is in process, it still needs to be cancelled regardless of whether it us stamped in a passport. If it isn't, the individual may be reported as an absconder. It is best to consult with the MoL.


----------

